# تردد قناة الحياة على نايل سات 6-2012



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*




*
*صلوا من أجل إسمرار الخدمة*​


----------



## BITAR (19 يونيو 2012)

*معقوله *
*هجرب بمشيئه الرب*
*لتعم الفائده لمن ليس لديهم هودبيرد*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *معقوله *
> *هجرب بمشيئه الرب*
> *لتعم الفائده لمن ليس لديهم هودبيرد*​


ا*لقناة موجودة بالفعل على التردد المذكور
ملحوظة التردد ليس ملكا للقمر نايل سات ولكنة ملكا لقمر آخر يبث تردداته فى نفس المستوى المدارى للنايل سات.*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (28 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ا*لقناة موجودة بالفعل على التردد المذكور*
> *ملحوظة التردد ليس ملكا للقمر نايل سات ولكنة ملكا لقمر آخر يبث تردداته فى نفس المستوى المدارى للنايل سات.*


 
* بالفعل هذا الكلام صحيح *
*لان الكثير من الناس يعتقد انة يستقبل القمر عن طريق الطيق الخاص به ولكن هذا الكلام غير صحيح ولكن الصحيح انك تستقبل الموقع المدارى وليس القمر ذاتة فاذا نظرنا للصورةالتالية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*فستجد ان الموقع المدارى 7 غرب وهذا الشائل بانة موقع النايل سات وهذا خطاء فادح فستجد بة 5 اقمار صناعية جميعهم يستقبل فى مصر والشرق الاوسط جميعا *
*مصر تملك 3 اقمار منهم وهم نايل سات 101 و102 و201  وتمتلك فرنسا قمرين فى هذا المدار وهم يوتل سات 7 غرب A ويوتل سات 8 غرب A *

*اما بخصوص القنوات المسيحية بداية من ctv واغابى وغيرهم ختى الكرمة ونورسات وسات 7 الحقيقة وقناة الحياة فجميعم يتم بثهم من خلال قمر يوسات 7 غرب A وليس على اى قمر من اقمار النايل سات *
*ولذلك يثت منذ فترة قريبة قناة الحقيقة وخلت محلها الان قناة الحياة  ولذلك ليس من الشان المصرى اى سلطة على هذة الاقمار لانها لا تخضع للسطات ولا للقانون المصرى والدليل على ذلك وجودة قناة مثل قناة الحياة او قناة الحقيقة وهى تسئ للاسلام ولا يستطيع احد غلقها كذلك وجود قناة fashon one وهى قناة ازياء عالمية نستطيغ استقبالها فى مصر  وارجو ان اكون قد فسرت لكم سبب وجود هذة القنوات فى مصر وارجو ان اكون قد اجابت على العلامات الاستفهام الدائرة ة امامكم بخصوص هذا الشان*


----------



## Abd elmassih (29 يونيو 2012)

*لقد بحثت على القناة على التردد المذكور ولم اجدها*​


----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2012)

هجرب واشوف
 ميرسى ليك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يونيو 2012)

*شغالة يا جماعة فعلا

بس إسمها the life

مش AL HAYAT

شكرا يا سمعان على الخبر الحلو​*


----------



## Abd elmassih (29 يونيو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شغالة يا جماعة فعلا
> 
> بس إسمها the life
> 
> ...


*متشكر جدا انا فعلا كنت ابحث عنها باسم* *AL HAYAT*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2012)

كل قناة مسيحية جديدة هى نعمة كبيرة واداة تبشير رائعة الرب يبارككم جميعا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 يونيو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *متشكر جدا انا فعلا كنت ابحث عنها باسم* *AL HAYAT*



طيب اكتبي التردد وعمودي ولا افقي  وكل البيانات وانا  ابحث تاني لاني بحثت مش لقيتها


----------



## elamer1000 (29 يونيو 2012)

*11353*

*رأسى*

*vertical*

*+++*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> طيب اكتبي التردد وعمودي ولا افقي  وكل البيانات وانا  ابحث تاني لاني بحثت مش لقيتها



*ما هو التردد 11353 رأسى 

بس خد بالك لو إنت نزلت التردد و ما لقيتهاش

تبقى إنت أصلا كنت منزله قبل كدة من زمان 

يبقى تعمل إيه ؟؟؟؟

تدور ( تبحث ) بين القنوات اللى نازلة عندك أصلا على نفس التردد 

ح تلاقيها وسطهم 


دا اللى حصل معايا ​*


----------



## Abd elmassih (30 يونيو 2012)

*HAYAT TV*
*11353
V رأسى *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2012)

​ ​  

*انباء عن استقبال قناة الحياة الطائفية على ترددات نايل سات*

​​
​
*



*​
​
* الجمعة، 29 يونيو 2012 - 23:43*​
​
​
​
*​*​*كتب محمد إسماعيل*

* بعد  ساعات من  خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب، والذى شدد فيه  على  ضرورة نبذ بذور الفتنة بين طوائف المجتمع بمسلميه ومسيحييه، تداول عدد  من  نشطاء أقباط المهجر عبر شبكة الإنترنت أنباء حول السماح باستقبال قناة   الحياة المعروفة بتوجهاتها الطائفية عبر القمر المصرى "نايل سات"، مشيرين   إلى أن مستخدمى النايل سات يمكنهم استقبال قناة "الحياة" على تردد 11353. *


* وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن القناة كانت تستضيف على شاشتها القس المشلوح زكريا   بطرس وتخصص أغلب برامجها للهجوم على الدين الإسلامى، وإثارة الاحتقانات   الطائفية فى مصر بين المسلمين والأقباط، وسبق أن أعلنت الكنيسة المصرية، أن   القناة لا علاقة لها بالكنيسة من قريب أو بعيد.*

* كانت إدارة النايل سات نفت من قبل الأنباء التى تم تداولها حول السماح لقناة الحياة القبطية بالبث على النايل سات.*

* وأوضحت مصادر رسمية فى إدارة النايل السات، أن القناة يمكن استقبالها على   القمر الصناعى "نور سات" الذى يقترب فى التردد من "النايل سات".*

* اليوم السابع *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2012)

*تمام ..... تم التثبيت*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام ..... تم التثبيت*


*يعنى ايه تم التثبيت؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يعنى ايه تم التثبيت؟*​



*تثبيت القناة يا سمعان .......*


----------

